# Another Delamination Problem (Not Moisture Related!)



## NMCamper (Jan 14, 2014)

Pulled my rarely used 2011 250RS out of my very dry garage last week and was mortified to see delamination on the front near the top. Lots and lots of big bubbles and ripples.

This camper has very little use. Over the last two years it was used for 6 nights 1.5 years ago, and then 4 nights one year ago. It has been packed away in my RV garage since. There is no moisture here in Albuquerque, certainly none in my garage. What I do have is heat.

I suspect that since my RV garage door points due south, the sun beating on the door simply cooked the top of the RV and caused this delamination to occur. It is the skin only, the plywood seems fine.

I have an extended warranty from Lakeshore RV, but I don't think it covers delamination. I'll probably buy an epoxy kit and attempt to refasten this myself.

This is crap. Keystone should be embarrassed.

-f-


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Does your trailer have the bent filon front cover or the molded fiberglass one? If it is the filon one, I have some observations based on reading posts back when the delam issue was being talked about much more on this site. Not everyone here will agree with me, but what I picked out from some of those old posts is that heat could well be the issue. I remember noticing that those who complained about delam who lived in hot climates often were using RV covers on there trailers. My thoughts were that the cover was acting like a greenhouse and trapping the heat that would eventually soften the adhesive holding the filon to the trailer. Your garage could be doing the same thing. The filon sheets are flat and then bent around the front cap. In other words the filon naturally wants to pull away from the trailer. If the adhesive starts to release delam is going to happen. That doesn't exclude water as a cause for others.

Yes, Keystone should be embarrassed. That is one of the reasons they switched to a more expensive fiberglass front cap.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

More and more I read, and I own the same trailer, is it better to go the trailers with the metal siding? Or is that issues al of its own. Ive never owned one, just because any I have looked at didnt have the interior layout we wanted.

Tons on here seem to have this issue, and not just Outbacks, tons with the Filon exterior.

Is this why when I bought the 2011 with the "white cap" which they couldnt sell the last one on the lot, the 2012 swicthed to fibreglass caps, the "brown cap"

We got a great deal compared to the 2012 and the layou was 100% identical. Guess the salesman forgot to mention that part.

More and more I own stuff, it almost comes down to its all disposable. No matter how well you take care of it, things like this happen. More or less use it for a few years, then trade and move on


----------

